# flying from oman



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone know what the implications are of flying from Oman to the UK if you are a UAE resident? What paperwork do you need?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why would you need paperwork? Like permission from your employer? I know they do that in Qatar but never heard of it in Dubai especially for westerners.


----------



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Why would you need paperwork? Like permission from your employer? I know they do that in Qatar but never heard of it in Dubai especially for westerners.


I don't know Moe, which is why I asked -- they seem to have rules for everything here and I'd hate to get to the airport and discover that a vital document was missing....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You don't need anything - very strange question!


----------



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

I fail to see what is so strange about the question--have you ever crossed the border into oman? It can be bloody terrifying. You need a letter from your employer to drive through Saudi, so the logical thing was to ask the question.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Some of us have to have a paper to fly from the uae.....  So not strange at all. They do not share info if you happen to be one of those people.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

This is strange indeed but a valid question - considering the geographical location.

Moe - we need a letter from our employer for flying out of Qatar to let's say - Canada? Wouldn't be surprised .... we are employed in the 'logic free zone'


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup I am not sure whether everyone is required to get a letter/permission in Qatar but it is true. Some people in Dubai need permission too.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

dubgal782 said:


> I fail to see what is so strange about the question--have you ever crossed the border into oman? It can be bloody terrifying. You need a letter from your employer to drive through Saudi, so the logical thing was to ask the question.


To get into Oman you need an entry visitors visa payable at the border and that's only permissible for a specific period ... so obviously you will leave their borders under that same visa.

I used to live and work in Oman and occassionally drive to Dubai before flying OS ... no problem so whats the difference?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Some of us have to have a paper to fly from the uae.....  So not strange at all. They do not share info if you happen to be one of those people.


Hey Jynx ... and no I am not personnally being s e x ist, but it may be because you are a female.

A good mates wife has just gone to Syria for a week and she had to get a letter of permission from her husband ..._ ( " oh yea of little trust" ... do they really treat their women that bad that think they might not come back)_ on the other hand he can just go .... I know I know .... di*k heads ... agreed! ....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope.... It is because of the type of visa you have and your job. 

They are worried people will leave when stuff hits the fan...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I regularly fly to Oman then Oman to UK and have never had to show anything. Have also driven over the Oman border - what is so terrifying?


----------

